# 100% cotton, do you prewash?



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

First we mainly use 50-50, and then 100% polyester most of the time but currently getting into infant/toddler cloths which are 100% cotton, that brings up a question for you pro's. What's shrink do to a plastisole transfer when the shirt shrinks? Then I got one design with a basketball that's all of 2" round, sort of a large solid ball to have the shirt shrink under it. Well, I made about a dozen shirts so far with different designs before getting nervous and started prewashing/drying the cloths before pressing them. Would you say I'm wasting my time or doing something to increase my quality?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Don't pre wash anything. If your worried about shrinking that's all done in the dryer. Since I also screen print I will crank up the dryer and send though a a higher temp.


----------

